# River Waterfall Lighting Suggestions



## FlyNavy82 (Aug 20, 2014)

I own a section of the Lehigh River in Pennsylvania which has 20 foot waterfalls on it. I am kicking around the idea of illuminating them but am concerned about losing my lights during floods (if submerged lighting is used). My questions to the forum: If I use submersible lighting, which kind would you recommend. LED? Halogen? Voltage? Wattage? If I use spotlights mounted across the river on cliff (approximately 30 feet away) what type should I use? In all cases I'll need a light with a robust protective housing. This is far beyond the average pond light. I'm looking for a clean, bright white appearance to the water without illuminating too much of the surrounding area.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## LEDPunisher (Aug 26, 2014)

What are the dimensions of the river and surrounding area you own?

I would utilize LED just on efficiency and output, and they shouldn't be easily lost if they're wired to power unless the power lines snap and fail. A few accent lights would probably do the trick, and maybe a couple behind the waterfall to give a sparkling effect as the water falls during the night. 3 watts each light would probably do the trick. If you use spotlights and go LED off the cliff instead, look for focused 10-20w COB LED arrays, much less spotting and typically cheaper due to a lack of optics and instead using a reflector.

If you do get in-water units, make sure they're IP67 or better rated.


----------



## eaglemax (Aug 26, 2014)

In Poland we have beautiful water fallings in my village which is lit up at night,the local fairground mens did the lights.I live in GB now for job.


----------



## Barbarin (Sep 13, 2014)

A quality dive light can do a lot for you if you secure it to the bottom. It will depend a lot on how clear is the water, and the surrounding light. This one was taken a few days ago in my buildings top swimming pool, with a dated 5 Watt dive light I manufactured many years ago.


----------



## Ken_McE (Dec 19, 2014)

FlyNavy82 said:


> If I use submersible lighting, which kind would you recommend. ... Voltage? Wattage?



My personal preference for underwater would be low voltage DC.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 19, 2014)

A visit to an electrical wholesaler will give you the correct lighting you need.Asking here is beyond hobby light collectors imo as you will require all sorts of mains supply cables to do the job correctly,another way is stop by your local council maintenance yard and seek there advice as they may have some redundant lighting they no longer require.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 16, 2015)

I agree with mcnair,
This sounds more like an industrial lighting project.
HID, would be your best bet. Solid tech, long life on bulbs and ballast, high lumen output, flood and spot designs readily available, weather/water tight designs, good solid white light, can be tinted for color effects, and the list goes on.
1000 watt MH is what's used on Niagara falls (or was 15 yrs ago) and looked spectacular.


----------



## SemiMan (Jan 18, 2015)

FRITZHID,

Not sure where you picked up those details. I am not aware of any 1000W used in NF in my recent memory.

Currently they are 4000W OSRAM Xenon Short-Arc. They have been arc technology for 50+ years.

FYI, they have an RFP out for lighting improvements. 

At short distances (Niagara Falls is not), and limited power, I would go LED if you want colors.

Semiman


----------

